# Cutlass's Hydraulics set



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

Im swichin my cutty up its time for a rack plz post pics of cutlass's Hydraulics set up for sum ideas plz


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

heres mine, cleaned it up alot since then, and still have room for a 4th pump when i decide to get another


----------



## rojas (Jul 29, 2006)

not a cutlass but still a g-body


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

this is a good friend cutlass i did the set up


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

this is the set up 2 pumps 4 batteries


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

This is one I did a while ago, The stickers were removed when I was done, everything was installed for mock up before the rack was painted...


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Nov 5 2009, 12:07 AM~15567590
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAM THTS WUT IM TALKN BOUT I LIKE THT HOMIE I WANNA TRY N MAKE MINE N KEEP MY SYSTEM IN THERE TO


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Nov 5 2009, 06:27 AM~15568474
> *
> 
> 
> ...



U GOTTA NICE SET UP N NICE ASS CUT BRO.. HOW DID U MAKE THT BOX FOR UR CYLINDERS??


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rojas_@Nov 4 2009, 06:50 PM~15564340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 THTS NICE I LIKE HOW U GOT UR PUMPS SET UP


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Nov 4 2009, 11:34 AM~15560273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 LOOKS GOOD BRO THANKS FOR POSTING


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

U GOT MY METAL I THINK IMA RACK FOR 6 MY POWERBALLS JUS CAME IN TODAY SO ME N MA BOY GUNNA START CUTTIN IT OUT N HOPFULLY FINSH THE REST 2MARROW


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks it's my homeboy's, I painted it he did the rest! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Nov 5 2009, 11:25 PM~15578334
> *U GOTTA NICE SET UP N NICE ASS CUT BRO.. HOW DID U MAKE THT BOX FOR UR CYLINDERS??
> *


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Nov 5 2009, 09:27 PM~15578361
> *LOOKS GOOD BRO THANKS FOR POSTING
> *


no problem man hope to see some pics of your new setup as you go, im gonna put 2 12s in mine then i will officially have no more room in there lol


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Nov 6 2009, 09:56 AM~15581736
> *no problem man hope to see some pics of your new setup as you go, im gonna put 2 12s in mine then i will officially have no more room in there lol
> *


 I WILL IMA FINSH THE REST TONIGHT SO I CN WELDED MY POWER BALLS IN N HAVE THE CYLINDERS IN SO WE CN START MAKEN THE RACK..BT FORSURE IMA POST SUM PICS PROBLY TONIGHT


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Nov 6 2009, 07:06 AM~15580384
> *Thanks it's my homeboy's, I painted it he did the rest! :biggrin:
> *


 LOL THTS A NICE FUKIN PAINT JOB THTS SUMTHIN LIKE I WANT..WUT COLOR OF RED IS THT??


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Nov 6 2009, 09:15 AM~15581946
> *I WILL IMA FINSH THE REST TONIGHT SO I CN WELDED MY POWER BALLS IN N HAVE THE CYLINDERS IN SO WE CN START MAKEN THE RACK..BT FORSURE IMA POST SUM PICS PROBLY TONIGHT
> *


good shit hope it goes smoothly, sucks for me i had a blowout yesterday going 70 on the freeway, fucked my rim up to, but i think i can still ride on it once i put a new tire on, i made my battery rack out of my homeboys old metal bedframe, lol, works like a champ


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

HERES A PIC OF MY CUTTY THT IM SWICHIN UP




































LOL ITS STRIPPED BT ITS GUNA B WORTH IT AT THE END..I HAVE 2 PUMPS WOT FOUR DUMPS A PRO HOPPER N A BLVD ..THE PRO GOTS A 6 GEAR OLD SKOOL LUXOR PUMP HEAD ..ITS OK FOR LEFT N LOWER BT I GOTTA 13 GEAR N A HALF INCH BLOCK IMA THROW ON IT...N THE BLVD IS A 9 GEAR ..N CYLINDERS I GOT 8S N FRONT N 10S THERE USED BT ITS JUS FOR NOW UNTILL I HAVE ENUF MONEY BUY ORDER EVERYTHIN BRAND NEW


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Nov 6 2009, 10:18 AM~15581974
> *good shit hope it goes smoothly, sucks for me i had a blowout yesterday going 70 on the freeway, fucked my rim up to, but i think i can still ride on it once i put a new tire on, i made my battery rack out of my homeboys old metal bedframe, lol, works like a champ
> *


DAM THT SUKS MY HOMIE HAD A BLOW OUT LASTNIGHT TO N THE MIDDEL OF THE HIGHWAY FUKIN SUKED I HAD JACK MY CAR UP JUS TO LET HIM USE MY RIM TO GETT HOMIE TO TAKE HIS FAMILY HOME LOL..BT IVE SEEN UR CUTTY PICS B4 I LIKE UR RIDE BRO 4REALS THTS SUMTHIN IM GOIN FOR IM LOOKIN FOR A BOOTY KIT CNT FIND ONE NO WHERRE FOR A GOOD PRICE LOL


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

az huh ?

i noticed the cardinal on your plates?


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Nov 6 2009, 10:27 AM~15582067
> *az huh ?
> 
> i noticed the cardinal on your plates?
> *





















HAHA YEA I GOT RED LIGHTS N I GOTTA CARD STICKER N BAK OF MA WINDOW I WAS GUNNA DO A CARDS CUTTY BT I CHANGED MY MIND OFTER ALL LOL


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Nov 6 2009, 09:24 AM~15582037
> *DAM THT SUKS MY HOMIE HAD A BLOW OUT LASTNIGHT TO N THE MIDDEL OF THE HIGHWAY  FUKIN SUKED I HAD JACK MY CAR UP JUS TO LET HIM USE MY RIM TO GETT HOMIE TO TAKE HIS FAMILY HOME LOL..BT IVE SEEN UR CUTTY PICS B4 I LIKE UR RIDE BRO 4REALS THTS SUMTHIN IM GOIN FOR IM LOOKIN FOR A BOOTY KIT CNT FIND ONE NO WHERRE FOR A GOOD PRICE LOL
> *


sucks man im on a government computer and i cant see your pics, have to check later when i get home, and thanks man, that booty kit i got has a long history, my oldest brother bought that off a guy like 8 yrs ago, then sold it to my middle brother bought 5 yrs ago, and i finally bought it off him, but i put the spare d in it and i had hell with my flat, i didnt have a spare or jack and my batts were dead so i had to have the wife bring the donut and floor jack, was a pain in the ass, lmao at my shit sitting on a donut though


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

LOL GOD DAM THT MUSTA SUK ASS DRIVIN LIKE THT BT SHIT ATLEAST U GOT IT HOME SAFE N U KNOIN ITS SAFE INSTEAD OF LEFT OUT ON THE SIDE OF THE HIGHWAY LOL...N YEA BEEN LOOKIN FOR A BOOTY KIT FOREVER LOL I LIKE THEM ON CUTS MOST PPL DNT BT FUK EM ITS MY CAR LOL..WUT COLOR U PLAIN ON PAINT UR RIDE


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

yeah it did big time, and it was my drivers side front, and shit i love the bottys on g-bodys especially with the rim in it and on cuttys, fuck the haters well its funny, i wanted to paint it the blue on the new calibers and pt cruisers but i just seen a cutty like 2 weeks ago with damn near the same color and he is juiced and works on the same base i do, my wife likes a darker teal so probably something like that, im putting her in the paint shop in jan early feb, and i cant wait, shes been needing paint for to damn long, but a wife and 2 kids drains the account pretty fast lol not much left for my other baby lol


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Nov 6 2009, 11:36 AM~15582792
> *yeah it did big time, and it was my drivers side front, and shit i love the bottys on g-bodys especially with the rim in it and on cuttys, fuck the haters well its funny, i wanted to paint it the blue on the new calibers and pt cruisers but i just seen a cutty like 2 weeks ago with damn near the same color and he is juiced and works on the same base i do, my wife likes a darker teal so probably something like that, im putting her in the paint shop in jan early feb, and i cant wait, shes been needing paint for to damn long, but a wife and 2 kids drains the account pretty fast lol not much left for my other baby lol
> *


 HAHA I GOT SUM PAINTS ITS CANDY BLUE WIT A GREEN PEARL ITS SICK BT IDK IF I WANNA PAINT IT THT COLOR IF I DO I NEED A EURO CLIP N A HALF WHITE TOP LOL N SUM GOLD LEFT WIT A BOOTY KIT BT I CNT FIND NO DAM EURO OR BOOTY KIT SO I MIGHT SELL THE PAINT TO MY HOMIE FOR HIS MONTECUZ HE BEEN BUGGIN LOL..N I BARILY EVEN GOT MONEY FOR MY RIDE TO LOL I GOTT A BABY ON THE WAY MY GIRLS 5 MONTHS SO I TRY N SAVE MONEY N TRY TO SAVE SUM FOR MY CUT LOL MY GIRL MAKES HER OWN MONEY SO SHE DOESNT NEED MINE HAHA


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Nov 6 2009, 10:47 AM~15582913
> *HAHA I GOT SUM PAINTS ITS CANDY BLUE WIT A GREEN PEARL ITS SICK BT IDK IF I WANNA PAINT IT THT COLOR IF I DO I NEED A EURO CLIP N A HALF WHITE TOP LOL N SUM GOLD LEFT WIT A BOOTY KIT BT I CNT FIND NO DAM EURO OR BOOTY KIT SO I MIGHT SELL THE PAINT TO MY HOMIE FOR HIS MONTECUZ HE BEEN BUGGIN LOL..N I BARILY EVEN GOT MONEY FOR MY RIDE TO LOL I GOTT A BABY ON THE WAY MY GIRLS 5 MONTHS SO I TRY N SAVE MONEY N TRY TO SAVE SUM FOR MY CUT LOL MY GIRL MAKES HER OWN MONEY SO SHE DOESNT NEED MINE HAHA
> *


well congrats bro my lil girl will be 1 tomorrow and my wife doesnt work lol but shit daycare is exspensive ass hell so im probably saving by her not working, and my boy got my euro clip when i was on deployment, was 600 bucks man and it came from florida, im out in san diego, i didnt think i would ever spend 600 on a clip but there getting hard to find and in good condition, so now i just look at it like 600 well spent on what i love, and i took the vinyl top off mine, not putting one back on either im almost thinking about taking out the little windows but idk yet, the kids wont have no window to look out lol


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Nov 6 2009, 11:53 AM~15583003
> *well congrats bro my lil girl will be 1 tomorrow and my wife doesnt work lol but shit daycare is exspensive ass hell so im probably saving by her not working, and my boy got my euro clip when i was on deployment, was 600 bucks man and it came from florida, im out in san diego, i didnt  think i would ever spend 600 on a clip but there getting hard to find and in good condition, so now i just look at it like 600 well spent on what i love, and i took the vinyl top off mine, not putting one back on either im almost thinking about taking out the little windows but idk yet, the kids wont have no window to look out lol
> *


 THANKS MAN :biggrin: ....N IF I WERE U I WOULDNT TAKE UR WINDOW OUT UR CAR WOULDNT LOOK LIKE A CUTTY NO MORE LOL BT ITS UR CAR ITS UP TO U LOL..N I HAD A EURO CLIP I COULDA GOT OUTTA PHX BT I REALLY DIDNT LIKE THEM AT THE TIME SO I TOLD MY BOY TO GET IT FOR HIM WE GOT IT FOR 250 WIT EVERYTHIN MAN I SWEAR IT WAS A GOOD ASSS DEAL BRO EVERYONE WAS TRIPPIN LOL


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

yeah i dont think i will was just an idea i was thinking after i seen a few like that, and damn that was one hell of a deal you had man ive always loved the euros, shit when i was like 14 my oldest brothers homeboy was a clepto thief and stole one sold it for 80 bucks was like brand new, wish i had that bitch now lol


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

LOL I NEVER LIKE HOW I SEE PPL PUT TOPS N COVER THE LIL WINDOW LOL IT BUGS ME IDK Y LOL I JUS WANNA GO UP TO THEM N SAY Y THE FUK DID U DO THT LOL..N FUK YEA WE DID I HAD THE MONEY AT THE TIME I SHOULDNT OF LET MY HOMIE GET IT LOL NOW HE MOBBIN LIKE HE BAD LOL I HADDA CATCH UP TO HIS ASS BT NOTIHN BEATS SWICHES THO LOL SO WERE EVEN LOL


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Nov 6 2009, 11:37 AM~15583449
> *LOL I NEVER LIKE HOW I SEE PPL PUT TOPS N COVER THE LIL WINDOW LOL IT BUGS ME IDK Y LOL I JUS WANNA GO UP TO THEM N SAY Y THE FUK DID U DO THT LOL..N FUK YEA WE DID I HAD THE MONEY AT THE TIME I SHOULDNT OF LET MY HOMIE GET IT  LOL NOW HE MOBBIN LIKE HE BAD LOL I HADDA CATCH UP TO HIS ASS BT NOTIHN BEATS SWICHES THO LOL SO WERE EVEN LOL
> *


lol yeah thats what i was thinking about doing but no top on it, but all it was, was an idea i dont think im gonna do, and yeah id say you have him beat with switches, shit im stationed in san diego and im from omaha nebraska and none of my boys are rolling anywhere as tite as i am, they really gonna be hating when i get the bitch painted


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

LOL HELL YEA THEY WILL ...DO U HOPP UR RIDE DO U GOT PROBS WIT UR BOOTY KIT??


----------



## lifted 79 regal (Mar 17, 2009)

T.T.T


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lifted 79 regal_@Nov 6 2009, 02:30 PM~15584466
> *T.T.T
> *


 BITCH BRING UR FUKIN WELDER SO I CN GET DONE PUSSY LIPS HAHA IS UR GIRL OUT THE SHOWER YET


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Nov 6 2009, 01:29 PM~15584452
> *LOL HELL YEA THEY WILL ...DO U HOPP UR RIDE DO U GOT PROBS WIT UR BOOTY KIT??
> *


nah no hopping for me, it will if i put some bigger springs up front, but i just do alot of 3 wheelin and no probs with the booty kit, i do go thru tires alot from 3 wheelin and my upper a arms are extended it was my daily for almost 10 months till i got the wife a car, hell i even picked up my daughter only 3 days old in it, the nurse looked at me like are you serious, a baby in that, she didnt say anything hut i know she wanted to was funny as hell to me, i didnt hit any switches on that ride home, wife would have got pissed lol, my son is about to be 4 he loves it, even teaching him how to hitem


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Nov 6 2009, 02:34 PM~15584494
> *nah no hopping for me, it will if i put some bigger springs up front, but i just do alot of 3 wheelin and no probs with the booty kit, i do go thru tires alot from 3 wheelin and my upper a arms are extended it was my daily for almost 10 months till i got the wife a car, hell i even picked up my daughter only 3 days old in it, the nurse looked at me like are you serious, a baby in that, she didnt say anything hut i know she wanted to was funny as hell to me, i didnt hit any switches on that ride home, wife would have got pissed lol, my son is about to be 4 he loves it, even teaching him how to hitem
> *


HAHA DAM CNT WAIT TILL MY BABYS HERE LOL EVEN IFS A GIRL STILL WANNA TECH TECH THEM ALOT. LOL SHOW UR SON HOW TO TAKE SHIT APART N PUT IT BAK TOGATHER WEN UR SHITS BROKE THELL LEARN LOL


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

heres a pic of my seal u cn barily see it


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

Kandy BRANDYWINE 



> _Originally posted by SEAZ01+Nov 6 2009, 11:16 AM~15581960-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Nov 7 2009, 10:04 AM~15590999
> *Kandy BRANDYWINE
> *


thts fukin nice bro


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

IM GUNNA WELD MY POWER BALLS ON TODAY=)


----------



## r8dr47 (Aug 12, 2007)

3 pumps 10 batts..i think imma change it up though..probably a new one..


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

JUS GOT MY BACK UP I JUS JUMPED IT MAYBE TONIGHT ILL DO START MY RACK


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Nov 9 2009, 01:26 PM~15609097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 IT AINT UP ALL THE WAY I GOT 10S N BAK


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rojas_@Nov 4 2009, 06:50 PM~15564340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice set up....


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Nov 9 2009, 12:27 PM~15609111
> *IT AINT UP ALL THE WAY I GOT 10S N BAK
> *


seen the pics of your cutty finally man, shits lookin clean just slap some paint and be killen em, keep up the good work homie


----------



## lifted 79 regal (Mar 17, 2009)

its about god dam time


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Nov 9 2009, 08:08 PM~15613841
> *seen the pics of your cutty finally man, shits lookin clean just slap some paint and be killen em, keep up the good work homie
> *


 hell yea thanks bro ima finsh my duals then work on my body again lol


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

jus put sum diff a amrs on today n locked it up


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## $$RON $$ (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## $$RON $$ (Dec 6, 2008)

this is my set up dont know how to upload pics 3 mad hopper pumps


----------



## pipiz13 (May 2, 2008)

Here is my 85 I'm not done yet


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rojas_@Nov 4 2009, 07:50 PM~15564340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Homie this is 1 tight set-up and Im digging it... Sweet ass detail!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Nov 10 2009, 01:57 AM~15617175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet LOCK UP homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Nov 10 2009, 01:00 AM~15617190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i had my stocks a arms on this pic


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $$RON $$_@Nov 10 2009, 09:10 AM~15619109
> *
> *


 ur shits bad i seen it on myspace


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Nov 10 2009, 01:22 PM~15621995
> *Sweet LOCK UP homie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 11 2009, 12:33 AM~15630163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 dam now u aint playin around lol u got any vids of ur car getitn up???


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Nov 10 2009, 11:56 PM~15629862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 right now i hanvt made a rack i jus been jumpin my shit right now i got medal n all bt got no dam welder bt soon hopfully it will be done n wen im done ill post pics for ya :biggrin:


----------



## 84supremo (Nov 9, 2009)

i got an 84 cutlass 3 pumps, 8" fronts 10" rears, my question is what do i need to do standing 3's? without having to chainbridge it?


----------



## rojas (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84supremo_@Nov 11 2009, 08:57 PM~15637887
> *i got an 84 cutlass 3 pumps, 8" fronts 10" rears, my question is what do i need to do standing 3's? without having to chainbridge it?
> *


bigger rear cylinders 14's would work


----------



## rojas (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Nov 10 2009, 03:20 PM~15621974
> *Homie this is 1 tight set-up and Im digging it...  Sweet ass detail!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks did it for a homeboy


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rojas_@Nov 12 2009, 07:55 AM~15642530
> *bigger rear cylinders 14's would work
> *


wen u seat 3 wheel do u gotta change any springs like n front??


----------



## rojas (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Nov 12 2009, 10:43 AM~15642923
> *wen u seat 3 wheel do u gotta change any springs like n front??
> *


what size of springs do u have in the rear and in front if i may ask,usually it depends mostly on the rear with my personal exp


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

ANY WAY TO STAND 3 WIT 2 PUMPS N 3DUMPS SIX BATTS? 8S IN FRONT AND 10S IN BAK?


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

my ol' cutt.  








:0


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Nov 11 2009, 11:56 AM~15634354
> *dam now u aint playin around lol u got any vids of ur car getitn up???
> *


not my car it my homies, i just did all the work for him and it was a bitch trying to fit all that junk in da trunck!!!!! lol :biggrin: his still working on it....


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Feb 6 2010, 04:19 PM~16533462
> *my ol' cutt.
> 
> 
> ...


nice simple and easy lol looks good bro :biggrin:


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 6 2010, 09:41 PM~16535923
> *not my car it my homies, i just did all the work for him and it was a bitch trying to fit all that junk in da trunck!!!!! lol :biggrin: his still working on it....
> *


lol looks like he tryn to get bak at sum haters wit all them batts lol


----------



## Lowridin101 (Feb 7, 2010)

nice car im also runnin a cutlass first car and first project. i was wondering if u could send me somepictures of the work ahat u did. would help me a lot thx


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

TTT


----------

